# How do I strap on my climbing spikes???



## mahnertree (Mar 19, 2009)

I just purchased a pair of climbing spikes on ebay and I cant figure how the bottom straps go. I cant get them around my leg so I have been putting them around my foot parallel with the metal part that goes under my boot. This doesn't seem to be correct and climbing is a pain this way. I think the strap is supposed to go around my ankle instead of around my foot. Straps are too short to go around my leg. Any pointers??


----------



## HS Climber (Mar 19, 2009)

Get bigger straps that goes all the way around your ankle.


----------



## tree md (Mar 19, 2009)

Your kidding right???


----------



## mahnertree (Mar 19, 2009)

tree md said:


> Your kidding right???


Sorry for the dumb question. I've never had spikes before and these came from ebay (used) with no directions. No need to be a ####!


----------



## ddhlakebound (Mar 19, 2009)

I knew a guy once who had balls the size of grapefruit....he'd do what needed to be done, damn the consequenses to his body. He wasn't a climber, but the only job openings were for climbers......

So naturally, come interview time, Jimmy was a climber....he'd done it for a few years working for a tree service, he could do it all, no problem. Ok Jimmy, says the foreman, we'll give you a try, and see what you can do. 

So the next day they head out to the r.o.w. to let Jimmy show off his stuff, and see if he was worth keeping around. They give him a rope and a saddle, a lanyard, and a pair of gaffs. 

Well after a bit of jangling around he gets the saddle cinched up into a nice ball breaker, and goes to put on the gaffs. Puts the left gaff on first, with the pad on the inside of his left calf, cinches it all down tight, and goes to the right. Get's it all cinched down, with the pad on the inside of his right calf. 

Then grabs his rope and lanyard and proudly marches up to the tree ready to go to work. He's ready to start climbing up the tree, but he just can't figure out how that works with the spikes on the outside of his feet......

Four or five guys are just standing back, waiting for the moment of realization to strike him, and crack up simultaneously when it did. 

The moral of this story is:

Learn what the hell you're doing before you go putting yourself in harm's way with no knowledge and second hand equipment you don't know the history of.


----------



## HS Climber (Mar 19, 2009)

people on here can get a little harsh. so look up stuff on google and watch some youtube before asking questions, you can find alot of info just by searching. then you dont have to get a lashing by the people on here.


----------



## valekbrothers (Mar 20, 2009)

mahnertree,

What part of Mn you from? I have a small ash tree near a shed I am looking for somone to limb if you are looking for a place to practice... Let me know if you are in the southern part of the state.


----------



## mahnertree (Mar 20, 2009)

ddhlakebound said:


> I knew a guy once who had balls the size of grapefruit....he'd do what needed to be done, damn the consequenses to his body. He wasn't a climber, but the only job openings were for climbers......
> 
> So naturally, come interview time, Jimmy was a climber....he'd done it for a few years working for a tree service, he could do it all, no problem. Ok Jimmy, says the foreman, we'll give you a try, and see what you can do.
> 
> ...



moral of my story is... just answer my question! i appreciate all the sarcasm and tough guy stuff... but i dont have time for a pissing contest. i dont have the knowledge. you guys do. so i came here for advice. ok there captain kirk!


----------



## mahnertree (Mar 20, 2009)

valekbrothers said:


> mahnertree,
> 
> What part of Mn you from? I have a small ash tree near a shed I am looking for somone to limb if you are looking for a place to practice... Let me know if you are in the southern part of the state.



I'm in Apple Valley.


----------



## rdbrumfield (Mar 20, 2009)

I just have to share a story about a gal that wanted to climb. 
i had climbed a tree and put a line on it for a bit of a pull. the tree was about 24inch waist high and I went up only about 40ft for good leverage.
When I had it on the ground and was putting my gear away she asked, could I try those on.
Now mind you, she was a ballerina, for real. She was very thin, all I could say is you sure? She said yes I would like to try. Well a powerline with some nice poles, not scarred up and no creosote on them were on the property where I had the pickup parked. I put the spurs on her and the belt. Explained about taking small steps and to be careful not to stick one in her leg, and I told her not to get any higher than I could reach her feet.

Well she put the first one in and stood on it, I told her to lean close to the pole and toss the rope up, she did, stuck in the other, and pulled up. She tossed the rope again after some effort, and took the next step. As she could easily do the splits, she just about put her knee to her chin and stuck the next one in. Ok, now picture this, she has one leg extended, the other one stuck in just about where the rope is around the pole, ok, now step up, lol, there she was, stuck like a frog on a pole, couldn't get the upper one out and couldn't lift herself to get the lower one up a bit.

I let her struggle a bit and lifted her off. She said my, that looks so easy, you are such a big man, I don't know how you can go up a tree like you do.

I have to admit, at 260, it is not as easy as it used to be. What we lose in age, we make up for with talent, right? Only thing I know is that everytime I am up there I wonder why, lol.

You folks be careful, climbing and cutting are not for beginners or the faint of heart. Get with someone that has some history and let him give you some hands on.


----------



## tree md (Mar 20, 2009)

ddhlakebound said:


> I knew a guy once who had balls the size of grapefruit....he'd do what needed to be done, damn the consequenses to his body. He wasn't a climber, but the only job openings were for climbers......
> 
> So naturally, come interview time, Jimmy was a climber....he'd done it for a few years working for a tree service, he could do it all, no problem. Ok Jimmy, says the foreman, we'll give you a try, and see what you can do.
> 
> ...



I actually had a young guy that I hired do just that. I did show him how to properly strap the spikes on and coached him on climbing but I only let him set ropes on removals and limited him to a hand saw on prune jobs. He was actually pretty good at climbing without spikes on the prune jobs. I would have kept him if he could have kept himself out of jail.

To the OP, I'm not trying to be a smart ass, I really thought you were a regular poster on here just pulling our chains. If you can't figure out how to put your spikes on there is not much I could advise you on but would recommend you get with someone who knows a little bit about climbing before trying to go it on your own.


----------



## ddhlakebound (Mar 20, 2009)

mahnertree said:


> moral of my story is... just answer my question! i appreciate all the sarcasm and tough guy stuff... but i dont have time for a pissing contest. i dont have the knowledge. you guys do. so i came here for advice. ok there captain kirk!



That's not sarcasm....'tis a true story. I just found it fitting for the thread.....

The straps go around your leg, not under your boot. I take a full wrap around the shank before I go to the buckle. 

Being capable of wearing your spikes correctly may be a tad shy of what it's gonna take to keep you safe tho....

(that was sarcasm)


----------



## valekbrothers (Mar 20, 2009)

mahnertree said:


> I'm in Apple Valley.



That might be a little far for you. I am just about into Iowa.........
Oh well


----------



## ntsarborist (Mar 20, 2009)

you have got to be kidding. there should be no reason that the straps are not long enough. measure them and post the measurmeants here or take a pic of them


----------



## JeffL (Mar 20, 2009)

Please dont kill yourself, thanks.


----------



## motoroilmccall (Mar 20, 2009)

Buddy, we aren't trying to put you down, but you are in too deep, and if one of us tells you how to use them, then you go get yourself killed, its on our conscience. If you really want to learn, find a tree company in the area and go work for them. The climber will gladly teach you as much as you can learn. 

Please, don't put those old Gaffs on and try climbing blind. At least get somebody who knows what they are doing to watch you... Just in case.


----------



## ntsarborist (Mar 20, 2009)

*climbing*

i agree with motoroilmccall completly. dont kill yourself and dont try anything that your not sure about.. if you want to learn on your own find a small tree no more than 20ft(maple preferably). to learn on and use a saddle and keep yourself tied in. its there for your safety. there are many companys that have climbers that would more than willing help you out and learn the basics at the very least. dont go trying to cut a tree down climbing either till you know what your doing because it dont take much to get hurt or killed. there was a time that i and most of us here were in that position that we didnt know what we were doing or seen sombody up climbing and thought we could do it to. its a whole different ball park out there once you get in the tree. its not like using a bucket truck. i have had my share of falling out of trees, being electrocuted, cut with saws... its not fun and i dont wish it on nobody. it dont take but 1 slip so be careful with them. watch videos at the least to get an idea. you can find alot in common with that on youtube.com. good luck and be careful


----------



## treeclimber101 (Mar 20, 2009)

mahnertree said:


> I just purchased a pair of climbing spikes on ebay and I cant figure how the bottom straps go. I cant get them around my leg so I have been putting them around my foot parallel with the metal part that goes under my boot. This doesn't seem to be correct and climbing is a pain this way. I think the strap is supposed to go around my ankle instead of around my foot. Straps are too short to go around my leg. Any pointers??


Ditch those spikes there overated ,learn to climb rope and saddle first , you'll be better off and a better climber too , a good start is the tree climbers companion book they have it in espanol and english what ever is your pleasure, get a good foundation first or get yourself six strong guys and build a pine box .


----------



## treeclimber101 (Mar 20, 2009)

TreeCo said:


> The pointy end goes down if you are talking about tree climbing spikes.
> 
> 
> If you are laying sod the green side goes up!


Thats just wrong but really :censored: funny


----------



## md_tree_dood (Mar 20, 2009)

People wear them differently, I like to have the buckle towards my toe. Take the strap, wrap it around the back of your heal/ankle area, come over the top of your foot and send it through the buckle, and tighten it down. I also prefer to wrap the strap around the shank (the piece of metal going up your leg) one full time and then put it through the buckle. I must say that my straps when run this way when tightened are only on the first hole so it's possible you're straps aren't long enough to be run if you do it this way, or that perhaps they were cut by the previous owner. You might want to order a new set of straps as they aren't too expensive. 

Hope this helps.

Don't let anyone on this site tell you what to do. Let's just test this Darwin thing.
.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Mar 20, 2009)

But on serious note be very careful using equipment when you don't know its history spikes fine, ropes never saddle????? This equipment will be the thing that seperates you from being here and taking a dirt nap, don't be cheap .


----------



## ozzy42 (Mar 20, 2009)

I am smelling a rat


----------



## rngrchad (Mar 20, 2009)

ozzy42 said:


> I am smelling a rat



I thought a troll was wondering around too....hmmm.

That or Darwinism is about to go into effect


----------



## Rickytree (Mar 20, 2009)

Not to bust on you but putting on gear has to be the easiest part of climbing a tree for a removal. If you can't figure it out you are going to get hurt, Guaranteed!! Besides you should not be climbing trees with spikes to gain knowledge. You will be doing a great amount of damage to the tree and it's future. Go get a job with a tree service or help out a climber on weekends. That's my two cents, use it or throw it away.


----------



## rngrchad (Mar 20, 2009)

*Howdy RickyTree*
lol I'll take your 2cents!


----------



## Rftreeman (Mar 20, 2009)

JeffL said:


> Please dont kill yourself, thanks.


:agree2:



TreeCo said:


> If you are laying sod the green side goes up!


That's why I can't get that stuff to grow, thanks TreeCo.........


----------



## mahnertree (Mar 21, 2009)

ddhlakebound said:


> That's not sarcasm....'tis a true story. I just found it fitting for the thread.....
> 
> The straps go around your leg, not under your boot. I take a full wrap around the shank before I go to the buckle.
> 
> ...



Ha! yes it was. I think the problem with my straps is.. I've noticed that most spikes have a metal ring or a smaller distribution strap that allows the leather strap to go around your leg at a higher point. The spikes I got just had the strap going through the metal welded to outside of the "sturrip". I added a metal screw down loop that will hold 500lbs each. I tightened them with a wrench so they dont come undone. Now the leather straps reach around my leg just fine.

I will practice a little tomorrow just to make sure this works better and then just probably end up buying a new pair.


----------



## rdbrumfield (Mar 21, 2009)

By the way, I hope you are not climbing in tennis shoes. A pair of climbing boots, at least the last pair I bought were 275. I hope you live long enough to wear them out. Not being a smart a--, but I am afraid for your loved ones.


----------



## Rickytree (Mar 21, 2009)

rngrchad said:


> *Howdy RickyTree*
> lol I'll take your 2cents!



Ya, figured someone would be all over that two cents. Man things are tough these days. Work is just starting to pick up. I don't understand why people feel the need to phone about tree work in the spring. I was climbing in -10 Celsius. I wan't too enthused but I was there and did that.


----------



## Little Monkey (Mar 21, 2009)

mahnertree said:


> I just purchased a pair of climbing spikes on ebay and I cant figure how the bottom straps go. I cant get them around my leg so I have been putting them around my foot parallel with the metal part that goes under my boot. This doesn't seem to be correct and climbing is a pain this way. I think the strap is supposed to go around my ankle instead of around my foot. Straps are too short to go around my leg. Any pointers??



Guys this is the 101 section for beginners to ask advice from experienced professionals, there are no dumb questions, if you can only rip into people for not having learnt something yet you should not post here, post on comercial climbing and we will see just how much you think you know,,
otherwise beginners will be afraid to ask questions in case they lose face,
how are they going to learn from us ??


----------



## tree md (Mar 21, 2009)

I consider a beginning arborist one who is already working in the industry having someone teach them the basics. Not a HO, landscaper or handyman who thinks he can pick up some spare change from buying a rickety pair of old spikes from ebay and jumping into a tree job without even knowing how to strap his gaffs on. Sorry but I totally disagree with you. See you in the commercial forum...


----------



## md_tree_dood (Mar 21, 2009)

Knowing how to climb with or without spikes does not make you an arborist. 50% of the people on this site aren't "arborists" they're hacks. Hacks who may be great climbers, but hacks non the less. There is a lot more to tree care than removals and deadwooding or roof clearance. Understanding at least the basics of IPM and also young tree pruning, cabling, bracing, lightning protection, thinning, etc makes you an arborist.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Mar 21, 2009)

md_tree_dood said:


> Knowing how to climb with or without spikes does not make you an arborist. 50% of the people on this site aren't "arborists" they're hacks. Hacks who may be great climbers, but hacks non the less. There is a lot more to tree care than removals and deadwooding or roof clearance. Understanding at least the basics of IPM and also young tree pruning, cabling, bracing, lightning protection, thinning, etc makes you an arborist.


Are you serious or playing I don't know, proper tree pruning is one of the basis of tree care, if you do it ,don't try to downplay its importance thats the wrong message to send someone learning .


----------



## Stihl Alive (Mar 21, 2009)

you guys remember giving me the same (well deserved) crap when I couldn't get my gaffs on right? Think that same story was in that thread too about the backwards spikes newbie. 

Do a search in 101 for "spikes question" or something similar. 

No one means any harm, but you can't blame the pros/semi pros for crackin jokes on this type of thing. No one wants you to get hurt either pal. 

--Adam


----------



## tree md (Mar 21, 2009)

What do you think would happen if you showed up on the job claiming to be a climber and asked how to strap your gaffs on or put them on backwards??? Think you might take a little crap from the crew??? I'd say that would be the brunt of many jokes for the next month on the job. No different here. Welcome to the tree care industry.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Mar 21, 2009)

Hey i got an idea , everytime you want to talk smack to someone, start your sentense with yo treeclimber101 then proceed then no one gets offended. I don't mind taking the heat at all. lol Everyone knows I'm a hack.


----------



## Rftreeman (Mar 21, 2009)

md_tree_dood said:


> Knowing how to climb with or without spikes does not make you an arborist. 50% of the people on this site aren't "arborists" they're hacks. Hacks who may be great climbers, but hacks non the less. There is a lot more to tree care than removals and deadwooding or roof clearance. Understanding at least the basics of IPM and also young tree pruning, cabling, bracing, lightning protection, thinning, etc makes you an arborist.


well, I have never called my self an "arborist" so I guess I'm a hack cause I do removals and such...............but that's what I choose to do and it pays the bills so what's wrong with that?



Stihl Alive said:


> you guys remember giving me the same (well deserved) crap when I couldn't get my gaffs on right? Think that same story was in that thread too about the backwards spikes newbie.
> 
> Do a search in 101 for "spikes question" or something similar.
> 
> ...


how soon some forget.


----------



## md_tree_dood (Mar 21, 2009)

There's nothing wrong with being a hack. But if you're a hack don't call yourself an Arborist


----------



## treeclimber101 (Mar 21, 2009)

md_tree_dood said:


> There's nothing wrong with being a hack. But if you're a hack don't call yourself an Arborist



I'm a hack.....


----------



## treeclimber101 (Mar 21, 2009)

Hea did you fellers ever see the aberriginy guy who ties a towel to each one of his ankles and climbs trees , hes no hack, when he gets to the top he uses a machety to cut coconuts , he was on t.v. racing a monkey and won wow huh...


----------



## Rftreeman (Mar 21, 2009)

md_tree_dood said:


> There's nothing wrong with being a hack. But if you're a hack don't call yourself an Arborist


yeah.....but....I don't claim to be an an arborist, an arborist to me is someone that has studied what is it, horticulture and such, is that right and has all kinds of certs and stuff, I have no college education that tells me the right way to do it but again, I don't claim to be a certified arborist nor do I really consider my self to be a hack, I was just being sarcastic.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Mar 21, 2009)

If you are in the business of managing woody plants by definition your an arborist, is a mechanic who only does oil changes not a mechanic???????


----------



## fishercat (Mar 22, 2009)

*so if i'm not a certified arborist i'm a hack?*



md_tree_dood said:


> Knowing how to climb with or without spikes does not make you an arborist. 50% of the people on this site aren't "arborists" they're hacks. Hacks who may be great climbers, but hacks non the less. There is a lot more to tree care than removals and deadwooding or roof clearance. Understanding at least the basics of IPM and also young tree pruning, cabling, bracing, lightning protection, thinning, etc makes you an arborist.



all i do is removals and dead limbing.i never claimed to be an arborist.i know of plenty of certified arborist that should only be allowed to work in the desert.


----------



## fishercat (Mar 22, 2009)

*what if...................*



md_tree_dood said:


> There's nothing wrong with being a hack. But if you're a hack don't call yourself an Arborist



you're a certified arborist and/or a drunk,and/or a druggie,and/or a hack?


----------



## fishercat (Mar 22, 2009)

*or better yet...........*

what about certified arborist you rent there certifications out to tree companies but they never set foot on any of the jobs? sounds like a hack to me.don't tell me it doesn't happen because i know for a fact that it does.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Mar 22, 2009)

fishercat said:


> what about certified arborist you rent there certifications out to tree companies but they never set foot on any of the jobs? sounds like a hack to me.don't tell me it doesn't happen because i know for a fact that it does.


yea I know that happens alot .....


----------



## davej (Mar 24, 2009)

I'd agree that lower straps without pivot rings end up looking rather twisted and mysterious.

See WesSpur Photo


----------



## JCBearss (Mar 25, 2009)

Once again not trying to make a smart remark but I will say this......
I have had to do limeman work in the army. I have been in several situations that require the on site self training of tree climbing. I guess its in my blood but I took the climbing kit and just scurried up did what I needed to do and scrurried down. I am no pro by far but its not as hard as Ax Men and anything else I have seen make it out to be


----------



## fishercat (Mar 25, 2009)

*i have yet to see anything difficult on Ax Men.*

i have only seen them climb part way up a staight stalk bean pole.


----------



## davej (Mar 25, 2009)

JCBearss said:


> [...] I am no pro by far but its not as hard as Ax Men and anything else I have seen make it out to be



Well...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P-0V_mumflM


----------



## solar (Mar 29, 2009)

mahnertree said:


> I just purchased a pair of climbing spikes on ebay and I cant figure how the bottom straps go. I cant get them around my leg so I have been putting them around my foot parallel with the metal part that goes under my boot. This doesn't seem to be correct and climbing is a pain this way. I think the strap is supposed to go around my ankle instead of around my foot. Straps are too short to go around my leg. Any pointers??



I read this and I instantly think: Darwinism.

Mahnertree, your ignorance on the issue should be evidence that you need some more formal training. This isn't a pissing contest and I don't climb trees, but I do have some experience rock climbing and can tell you that you need to get some direct instruction. If you can't figure out how to put a pair of spikes on your feet, what makes you think you're going to know what do do (or what NOT to do) when you're 50' up in a tree operating a chainsaw?

Again, I don't know the answer... but I have the foresight to know when to get help. Posting to a forum might be fine to get direction when you're cooking chili but for something as dangerous as using chainsaws while swinging from a multi-ton object... well, it's time to get direct consultation from a professional (i.e. in person). I think you're asinine to try it on your own with only a forum post and YouTube videos.

Sorry for the candid response, I just hate when people over estimate their abilities in any sport.

My ¢2.


----------



## Rftreeman (Mar 29, 2009)

JCBearss said:


> Once again not trying to make a smart remark but I will say this......
> I have had to do limeman work in the army. I have been in several situations that require the on site self training of tree climbing. I guess its in my blood but I took the climbing kit and just scurried up did what I needed to do and scrurried down. I am no pro by far but its not as hard as Ax Men and anything else I have seen make it out to be


I bet I could put you in a situation where it wasn't as easy as you think........


----------



## tomtrees58 (Mar 29, 2009)

tree md said:


> Your kidding right???


:smoking: dont get killed tom trees


----------



## JCBearss (Mar 29, 2009)

Rftreeman said:


> I bet I could put you in a situation where it wasn't as easy as you think........



Oh no doubt however I will say that a little common sense goes a long way. Tieing up cable and wire is by far different than doing tree work....however the principle of the climb remains the same


----------



## Rickytree (Mar 29, 2009)

JCBearss said:


> Once again not trying to make a smart remark but I will say this......
> I have had to do limeman work in the army. I have been in several situations that require the on site self training of tree climbing. I guess its in my blood but I took the climbing kit and just scurried up did what I needed to do and scrurried down. I am no pro by far but its not as hard as Ax Men and anything else I have seen make it out to be



Hey You weren't jokin when you said "not trying to make a smart remark" actually the whole thing is hilarious!


----------



## JCBearss (Mar 29, 2009)

Hey i call it as i see it


----------



## md_tree_dood (Mar 29, 2009)

solar said:


> I read this and I instantly think: Darwinism.
> 
> Mahnertree, your ignorance on the issue should be evidence that you need some more formal training. This isn't a pissing contest and I don't climb trees, but I do have some experience rock climbing and can tell you that you need to get some direct instruction. If you can't figure out how to put a pair of spikes on your feet, what makes you think you're going to know what do do (or what NOT to do) when you're 50' up in a tree operating a chainsaw?
> 
> ...



Wow


----------



## JCBearss (Mar 30, 2009)

+1


----------



## solar (Mar 30, 2009)

md_tree_dood said:


> Wow



md_tree,
You disagree?

I'm sorry if it came across as harsh or targeted at Mahner, I've just seen people make horrible decissions when they think they're qualified.


----------



## treemandan (Mar 31, 2009)

Rickytree said:


> Not to bust on you but putting on gear has to be the easiest part of climbing a tree for a removal. If you can't figure it out you are going to get hurt, Guaranteed!! Besides you should not be climbing trees with spikes to gain knowledge. You will be doing a great amount of damage to the tree and it's future. Go get a job with a tree service or help out a climber on weekends. That's my two cents, use it or throw it away.



I must be doing it wrong, maybe just need a leg up. Once its all on and ready is when things get easier for me. Mostly its the bending down and the trying to get your feet through without falling over. I find it very hard to put the spikes on after lunch. Oooof. I was thinking of getting a stool the groundies could set up for me for putting on my spikes and taking breaks in between rounds.


----------



## tree md (Mar 31, 2009)

treemandan said:


> I must be doing it wrong, maybe just need a leg up. Once its all on and ready is when things get easier for me. Mostly its the bending down and the trying to get your feet through without falling over. I find it very hard to put the spikes on after lunch. Oooof. I was thinking of getting a stool the groundies could set up for me for putting on my spikes and taking breaks in between rounds.



LOL, I resemble that remark...


----------



## Rickytree (Mar 31, 2009)

treemandan said:


> I must be doing it wrong, maybe just need a leg up. Once its all on and ready is when things get easier for me. Mostly its the bending down and the trying to get your feet through without falling over. I find it very hard to put the spikes on after lunch. Oooof. I was thinking of getting a stool the groundies could set up for me for putting on my spikes and taking breaks in between rounds.



Ya I know what you mean. The head rush and the stars when you straighten up! It was a figure of speach Treemandan! You know I got the skills to pay the BILLS!


----------



## treemandan (Mar 31, 2009)

Rickytree said:


> Ya I know what you mean. The head rush and the stars when you straighten up! It was a figure of speach Treemandan! You know I got the skills to pay the BILLS!



I know and I just didn't want you thinking you had me fooled saying it was easy.

but I thought about getting sumpin to set on whilst I lace up. That whole getting dizzy putting on the spikes is getting old. Sometimes its like 3 or 4 times a day. You know, I can climb with having a strap set in the wrong hole but I really hate it.


----------



## tree md (Mar 31, 2009)

I usually set on the drop down feed shoot on the Bandit to put mine on.


----------



## mahnertree (Apr 7, 2009)

*i love when people with no answer have the most to say.*

I would like to say that since I originally posted the question I have successfully climbed and cut down over 12 trees for different people. I climb with a safety rope around the tree and sometimes I also have a rope to a higher secure point with a belayer controlling my ascent/descent. I have a safety rope from my climbing belt attached to my Stihl MS200T so it cant fall and hit anyone. I rope all branches at least once and sometimes twice before cutting them free of the tree (if their size dictates the need for ropes). I also have a rope directly tied to the branch going to a ground crew member to help steer it in the desired direction while another member slowly lowers it with the aforementioned ropes. Safety first!

I guess my original post should have been.. I know how to strap on my spikes, however the straps are too short for what I need them to do. Are my spikes missing something or do I just simply need longer straps? I found out from this forum that either would solve the problem. I opted to add a metal ring so the leather straps would go around my ankle at an even and parallel point to the ground.. rather than getting longer straps and having them all twisted and turned around my ankles.

I'm not completely clueless in this area. I've watched several climbers and worked with a few back in my teen years (never actually climbed) I'm much older now and that knowledge wasn't retained.. so I'm re-learning it again. I have found that the biggest challenge is being comfortable with heights. I don't think any of this is worth falling out of a tree and killing myself over so I don't do anything I'm not comfortable with. There is good money in this specific profession.. as long as everything goes as planned!

So the next time you feel you want to give advice about something you know nothing about. Why don't you try that smart ass mouth out in front of my face. I love how big your balls are online 1000 miles away from me. You just find it too hard to offer advice to another human in an informative way without belittling them. I'm on here for help and advice on a subject so that I can get some know how BEFORE I put myself in a potentially dangerous situation. 

I would suggest that you take your advice to a rock climbing forum and quit wasting my time here. Why are you even offering adivce in this forum? Go get a job if you have that much time on your hands that you need to stir up drama. 

OH.. who knows.. maybe you just had a fight with your boyfriend and you wanted to vent on arboristsite forums.




solar said:


> I read this and I instantly think: Darwinism.
> 
> Mahnertree, your ignorance on the issue should be evidence that you need some more formal training. This isn't a pissing contest and I don't climb trees, but I do have some experience rock climbing and can tell you that you need to get some direct instruction. If you can't figure out how to put a pair of spikes on your feet, what makes you think you're going to know what do do (or what NOT to do) when you're 50' up in a tree operating a chainsaw?
> 
> ...


----------



## JCBearss (Apr 7, 2009)

LMAO THAT was the best post on the forum


----------



## Lumberjacked (Apr 7, 2009)

ooooo shiny!!


----------

